# Einkauf im Ausland, Versand in die Schweiz: Verzollungsgebühr



## CHnuschti (18. März 2010)

Einkauf im Ausland, Versand in die Schweiz: Verzollungsgebühr

Bekanntlich fallen beim Einkauf im Ausland mit Versand in die Schweiz zusätzliche Gebühren an:
http://www.post.ch/post-startseite/...verzollung-preise-pk-pakete-international.htm

Im Normalfall, wenn:
- die offizielle ausländische Post das Paket verschickt
- ausserhalb auf der Packung die Rechnung angebracht wird
- die Zusatzgebühren werden bei Paketempfang bezahlt
beträgt die verzollungsgebühr CHF 18 (für Warenwert ab ca. 60 bis 500 CHF) bzw. 35 CHF (Warenwert ab 500 CHF).
Diese Gebühren ändern demnächst übrigens.
Zusätzlich wird die Schweizer Mehrwertsteuer (üblich 7.6%) auf Warenwert+Versandkosten+Verzollungsgebühren erhoben.

So weit, so gut.

Nun habe ich vor 2 Wochen 2 Bestellungen gemacht (beide um die CHF 200), eine in D (bike24.de), die andere in A (bikepalast.com). Wurden mit der offiziellen deutschen bzw. österr. Post zugestellt.
Während beim Paket aus A die 18 CHF erhoben wurden, wurden diese beim Paket aus D NICHT erhoben. Bei letzterem war die Zollinhaltserklärung CN23 aussen angebracht.

Frage ist nun, habe ich etwas verpasst, gibt es tatsächlich eine Möglichkeit, die Verzollungsgebühren zu vermeiden? Ich denke, das war wohl kaum ein Versehen der Beamten der CH Zollbehörden, denn deren bürokratischer Abrechnungskram war dabei.

Bislang ist mir nur rose.de bekannt, bei denen nie eine Verzollungsgebühr anfällt, lediglich geringfügige Spesen (1%), weil die das alles selber in die Hand nehmen, und die Pakete letztlich von der CH aus  zugestellt werden.

Bekanntlich ist in D oft genug alles an Bikesachen günstiger (bei Abzug der 20% MWST), wird allerdings oftmals ruiniert durch die Versand- und Verzollungsgebühren.

Könnt ihr mal euer Feedback betr. Einkauf im Ausland und Verzollungsgebühren darlegen? Dabei wäre die Versandfirma (welche "Post") von Interesse.

Gruss

*EDIT: siehe Post 15 weiter unten für verbindliche Angaben.*


----------



## tofino73 (19. März 2010)

Hoi Chnuschti. 

Es gab schon mal einen Fred zu diesem Thema im Schweizer Forum (Die Suche ist Dein Freund). Ich glaube die Zollbeamten machen nur Stichproben, je nachdem hast Du Glück und musst keinen Zoll bezahlen. Rose verlangt einfach pauschal 1% und deklariert die Ware entsprechend, so dass Du keinen Zoll draufzahlen musst.

Happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoSaint_CH (19. März 2010)

Grundsätzlich läuft die gesamte Auslandpaketpost über die Auslandzentren der Post - und somit ist bei jedem Paket die "Abfertigungsgebühr" geschuldet.

Privatanbieter (wobei auch ausländische Poststellen manchmal mit "Privaten" zusammenarbeiten) müssen die Gebühr auch bezahlen, verlangen aber gerade für die Schweiz teilweise extreme Zuschläge (Test Kassensturz hat ergeben, dass bis zu 60.-- für genau das gleiche Paket verlangt wird). 

Entweder wurde die Abfertigungsgebühr also vergessen, die wird später in Rechnung gestellt (ich habe schon über einen Monat auf Zollrechnungen gewartet) oder der Versender hat eventuell die Zollabfertigungsgebühr selber berappt - was ich aber nicht annehme, da ja über die nationale Post versandt wurde.

Umgehen lässt sich die Gebühr meines Erachtens nicht und mit 18.-- bist Du noch in einer vertretbaren Region, das kann schon mal deutlich teurer werden. Günstiger wird es, wenn man die Sachen an eine deutsch Adresse in Zollnähe (oder einem Postfach bzw. Postlagerstelle) senden kann, da fallen ab gewissen Beträgen nicht mal deutsche Versandgebühren an - zudem lässt sich das Paket entsteuern (d.h. die D-Mwst wird mit Ausfuhrnachweis zurückerstattet) und bis zum Warenwert von netto CHF 300.-- im Transitverkehr mehrwertsteuerfrei in die Schweiz einführen, womit sich deutliche Ersparnisse gegenüber Auslandversandkosten und Verzollung inklusive Gebühr erreichen lassen.

Man kann sich natürlich über die Gebühren aufregen, bei knapp 20 % Mehrwertsteuer (D) gegenüber 7.6 in der Schweiz sind die Preise in der Regel aber immer noch vertretbar - wobei es mittlerweile einige CH-Anbieter gibt welche schon ganz akzeptable Preise haben und insbesondere bei Garantiefällen eine einfachere Abwicklung gegeben ist, als bei verzollter Auslandware.

Was mich nervt ist, dass die Preise von der CH-Post zrotz im Ausland tendenziell eher sinkenden Gebühren noch immer höher werden. Das steht in keinem vernünftigen Verhältnis mehr zum effektiven Aufwand und gleicht eher schon einer Lenkungsabgabe als den effektiven Kosten einer einfachen Zollabfertigung pro Paket.

Die (irre) teuren Paketzentren müssen halt irgendwie bezahlt werden, dem Einkaufstourismus an Wochenenden in Grenznähe ist das sicher förderlich. Nur eben - nicht jeder wohnt an der Grenze 

Marc


----------



## CHnuschti (19. März 2010)

Danke für die Einschätzungen.

Dass nur Stichproben gemacht werden, stimmt zwar. Jedoch glaubt mir, wenn es darum geht, Geld abzuziehen, arbeiten die "lieben" Beamte nahezu fehlerfrei. Sobald bei einer Sendung aussen eine Rechnung angebracht ist, bzw. das Verzollungsformular CN22/CN23, wird das mit allergrösster Wahrscheinlichkeit "bearbeitet".

Fehlt diese (und dies wird wohl nur von "Privaten" so gehandhabt), oder ist es angeblich ein "Geschenk", wird das Paket möglicherweise geöffnet, nach einer Rechnung/Beleg gesucht, und wenn nicht vorhanden, eine amtliche "Preisfestsetzung" gemacht. Und für das alles werden gnadenlos nochmals separate Gebühren erhoben. Ich schätze, mit dieser "auf gut Glück" Versandmethode kann man öfters kräftig auf die Schnauze fallen.

Wird nicht mit der offiziellen Landespost versandt (DPD, Fedex usw.), wird es NOCHMALS teuerer.
Das gleiche gilt für Express Post (EMS = Express Mail System). Die Abzocklimite scheint nach oben unbegrenzt zu sein.

Aber ich hab mich eingehender informiert, und die Erklärung ist geradezu abstrus, aber kein Märchen noch ein Trollbeitrag. Wurde vom Auskunftsdienst der Schweizer Post bestätigt.

Für das nahe EU-Ausland gilt, dass wenn das Paket mit A-Post (wird im Ausland anders bezeichnet, z.B. DHL D als "premmium", in A als "Paket schnell" usw.) versandt wird, die Verzollungsgebühren NICHT anfallen (die CH MWST jedoch schon). 
Aufgrund "interner Vereinbarungen mit den umliegenden Postkonzernen". Das kann NIRGENDS nachgelesen werden, das ist einfach nicht zu fassen! Das betriff wahrscheinlich täglich ein odere mehrere Dutzend Konsumenten.
Für welche umliegende Länder dies gilt, ist bislang nicht klar. D ist dabei (meine Erfahrung), Holland anscheinend auch, Frankreich jedoch angeblich NICHT.

!!. Man reibt sich die Augen, aber so ist es und deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung, die Bestellung bei bike24.de wurde mit DHL "Premium" versandt. War auch beim Kauf einer Lupine in D von ca. 1.5 Jahren so.

Tja, nehmt es zur Kenntnis, und versucht, beim entspr. Shop ein A-Post Versand zu vereinbaren. Kommt nämlich hinzu, dass die Mehrkosten für diesen Versand in den meisten Fällen kleiner sind als die kleinste Verzollungsgebühr von CHF 18 (z.B. DHL "premium" +8.5 Euro).

Ich sollte noch Details erhalten, werde die dann ggf. hier posten.

Gruss

EDIT: Im übrigen sind diese Verzollungsgebühren eine Angelegenheit der Post alleine, die eidg. Zollverwaltung (EVZ) bekommt davon nichts ab, die erhalten nur die MWST+allfällige "richtige" Zollgebühren.


----------



## CHnuschti (19. März 2010)

NoSaint_CH schrieb:


> ...
> Günstiger wird es, wenn man die Sachen an eine deutsch Adresse in Zollnähe (oder einem Postfach bzw. Postlagerstelle) senden kann, da fallen ab gewissen Beträgen nicht mal deutsche Versandgebühren an - zudem lässt sich das Paket entsteuern (d.h. die D-Mwst wird mit Ausfuhrnachweis zurückerstattet) und bis zum Warenwert von netto CHF 300.-- im Transitverkehr mehrwertsteuerfrei in die Schweiz einführen, womit sich deutliche Ersparnisse gegenüber Auslandversandkosten und Verzollung inklusive Gebühr erreichen lassen.
> ...



Hm ja, irgend ein Preis müssen "wir" wohl bezahlen dafür, dass wir nicht EU-Mitgleid sind.

Dieser Artikel zeigt auf, dass es sogar wirtschaftlich interessant sein kann für Drittfirmen, in Grenznähe durch "persönliches" Abfertigen die Gebühren bzw. Gesamkosten für den Endkunden zu reduzieren.
http://blog.preisueberwacher.ch/post/2009/08/31/Den-Gebuhren-ein-Schnippchen-schlagen.aspx

Gruss


----------



## Monsterwade (20. März 2010)

So, gerade ein Packet aus den USA bei der Post abgeholt. Warenwert 42.50 USD. Für
die Verzollung durch Swiss Post GLS Nachnahmegebühren von 45,80 CHF bezahlen 
müssen.

Die Rechnung sieht folgendermassen aus:
TVA = 10.80 CHF
Formalites en douane = 35.00 CHF

Was ein TVA sein soll, entzieht sich meiner Vorstellung und auf der Hompage von www.swisspost-gsl.ch wird für die Verzollung eine Gebühr von 33.00 CHF aufgeführt:



Also sind die hier angegebenen Preise NETTO, was mit keinem Wort erwähnt wird. Und die TVA ist wohl die Import-
Administration.

Heisst also im Endeffekt: Obwohl nichts zu Verzollen war, wurde eine "Import-Gebühr"
von 45.80 CHF verlangt. UNGLAUBLICHE ABZOCKE von der schweizer Post.

Pissed off Swiss Post
Monster


----------



## CHnuschti (20. März 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> So, gerade ein Packet aus den USA bei der Post abgeholt. Warenwert 42.50 USD. Für
> die Verzollung durch Swiss Post GLS Nachnahmegebühren von 45,80 CHF bezahlen
> müssen.
> 
> ...



Ja, da kann einem das blanke :kotz: kommen.
TVA ist die CH Mehrwertsteuer, das geht soweit noch in Ordnung.
Der Ansatz CHF 35 ist eben die höhere Verzollungsgebühr, wenn der Absender/Shop das mit irgendwelchen Kurieren usw. und/oder Express sendet. Soweit ich im Bilde bin wird, wenn der Absender/Shop sein Paket/Brief usw. nicht als Express und mit der offiziellen nationalen Post (USA: USPS) versenden würde, die kleinere oben genannte Verzollungsgebühr 18/35 CHF angewandt.

Man muss im voraus abklären, welche "Post" der Versender benutzt.

Das leidige daran ist, dass den Versendern es eigentlich wurst sein kann, was hier dann an zusätzliche Gebühren anfällt bzw. denen das gar nicht bewusst ist. Würden sie es beachten, wäre es möglicherweise auch für sie ein Vorteil, auf längere Dauer (vorausgesetzt, es findet ein halbwegs ordentlicher Export in die CH statt).

Mein Beileid.

Gruss


----------



## CHnuschti (20. März 2010)

Das mit den "nationalen Postunternehmen"  wird hier bestätigt, und scheint genau der Fall von Monsterwade zu sein:
http://www.post.ch/post-info09-qa-verzollung.pdf


> Weshalb zahlen Kunden manchmal viel mehr als die 18 Franken Verzollungsgebühr, obwohl die Rechnung im Namen der Swiss Post GLS gestellt wurde?
> 
> In so einem Fall gelangte die Sendung in den Kanal der kommerziellen Privatverzollung. Dies geschieht, wenn der Absender im Ausland die Sendung über einen privaten Spediteur aufgibt statt über das nationale Postunternehmen. An der Schweizer Grenze gelangt die Sendung dann automatisch in die kommerzielle Privatverzollung, die unter anderen von der Swiss Post GLS abgewickelt wird. Der Empfänger erhält aber selbst dann nur eine Rechnung, wenn der Absender den Auftrag gegeben hat, sämtliche Verzollungskosten dem Empfänger zu übertragen. Dies kann zwischen Absender und Empfänger beliebig anders vereinbart werden.


----------



## two wheels (20. März 2010)

Ihr müsst nicht über die Schweizer Post herziehen, die setzen die Gebühren für die Auslandpakete nicht fest!!!
Der Bundesrat legt die Gebühren fest. Die Erhöhung der Gebühren wurde ebenso vor einigen Jahren durch den BR beschlossen.

Das es eine Schweinerei ist steht ausser Frage.


----------



## Monsterwade (21. März 2010)

CHnuschti schrieb:


> Ja, da kann einem das blanke :kotz: kommen.
> TVA ist die CH Mehrwertsteuer, das geht soweit noch in Ordnung.



Wenn die TVA die CH Mehrwertsteuer sein soll, dann mach ich mal folgende Rechnung:

Wert der Ware: 42,50 USD
Umrechnung zum Tageskurs: 45,02 CHF
Verlangte TVA: 10,80 CHF
Ergibt eine MwSt von *23,99 %* 

Auf welche Waren wird so viel MwSt in der Schweiz verlangt oder darf die
Post eine Fantasie-Steuer verlangen?

Danke für dein Mitleid.
Monster


----------



## CHnuschti (21. März 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Wenn die TVA die CH Mehrwertsteuer sein soll, dann mach ich mal folgende Rechnung:
> ...



Das wird leider oft falsch verstanden.

Die CH Mehrwertsteuer wird auf den 
Totalbetrag = Warenwert + Versandkosten + Verzollungsgebühren + allfällige "echte" Zollgebühren
erhoben.
Ist hier beschrieben, leider so, dass es nicht sehr verständlich ist.

Wenn ich das bei dir zurückrechne komme ich auf ca.:
(CH MWST 10.80/0.076) - 35 Verzollungsgebühr - 45.00 Warenwert = ca. 62 CHF Versandkosten.

Kommt das in etwa hin? Wäre vielleicht gut, wenn du das originale USA Versandunternehmen angeben könntest, müsste auf dem Paket irgendwo vermerkt sein.

Es gibt die vielfach zitierte "gebührenfreie" Grenze von ca. CHF 65. Diese bezieht sich auf den besagten Totalbetrag, nicht auf den Warenwert alleine, das übersehen manche.

Echte Zollgebühren (Verzollungsgebühren sind nicht das gleiche wie Zollgebühren=Zollabgaben) gibt es normalerweise nur in Ausnahmefällen und falls doch sind die oft sehr gering.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelter Wolf (21. März 2010)

ich dachte wenn warenwert und Porto unter 65.- fallen keine Gebühren + MwSt. an?? Was mich an der Abzocke stört ist das man fast nicht mehr durchblickt. Was wann bezahlt werden muss.


----------



## Monsterwade (21. März 2010)

Hi CHnuschti,

Packet wurde mit United States Postal Service (www.usps.com) versandt.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## doppelter Wolf (21. März 2010)

Ich habe letzte Woche eine Sendung von CRC bekommen. Meiner Karte wurden 123.- belastet via Paypal die Post hat mit 131 gerechnet. 
Rechnung war auf dem Paket in Ausländischer Währung. Kann das so ein grosse Differenz sein bei der Umrechnung?


----------



## CHnuschti (22. März 2010)

Hallo. Hab nun noch die Details von der Auskunkft der Schweizer Post mitgeteilt gekriegt.

Für folgende Länder wird KEINE Verzollungsgebühr 18/35 CHF erhoben, falls:
- Das Paket mit dem nationalen Postunternehmen versandt wurde
- Das Paket als "A-Post" / "Priority" gesendet wird

Deutschland, Dänemark, Spanien, Finnland, Griechenland, Island, Italien, Litauen, Niederlande, Norwegen, Schweden, Slowenien, Slowakei

Details wären noch dass dies sog. "EPG"-Pakete betrifft. 
Nach meiner Recherche denke ich, dass damit die sog. "E-Parcel Group" bezeichnet wird, wie hier beschrieben:
http://www.ipc.be/en/Services/EPG.aspx
Diese Pakete hätten einen "weissen Barcode mit orangem Streifen".
Dieser EPG Barcode sah bei mir so aus, oben rechts ist der Kleber mit dem CH MWST Betrag:




Ich denke, der Grund für die Befreiung der Verzollungsgebühr für solche EPG-Pakete liegt darin, dass vermutlich mehr oder weniger "alles" mit dem einmaligen Ablesen des Barcodes erledigt werden kann.


Gruss


----------



## CHnuschti (23. März 2010)

Noch soviel dazu. Schwierig, etwas konkretes über diese E-Parcel Group (EPG) zu finden.
Im einem IPC Jahresbericht 2006 Seite 16 sind die (damaligen) Mitglieder der EPG aufgeführt:




Gem. vorangegangenen Post trifft die Befreiung der Verzollungsgebühr bei A-Post/Priority Pakete jedoch nicht für alle deren Mitglieder zu.

Gruss


----------



## Monsterwade (24. März 2010)

Jetzt bin ich völlig konfus: Gestern kam ein 1300 Euro (netto) teures Notebook aus
Deutschland per UPS ohne einen einzigen Rappen Zoll bezahlt zu haben. 
Geht's noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHnuschti (24. März 2010)

Noch ein interessanter Artikel zum Thema:
http://www.cash.ch/news/alle/onlineshopping_ohne_mehrwertsteuer-883890-448




Monsterwade schrieb:


> Gestern kam ein 1300 Euro (netto) teures Notebook aus
> Deutschland per UPS ohne einen einzigen Rappen Zoll bezahlt zu haben.


Um dies zu beurteilen, sind mehr Angaben erforderlich.
Werden Güter mit Kurieren (Wie eben UPS) versendet, kann der Sender es beliebig regeln, welche zusätzliche Kosten (Verzollung usw.) er SELBER übernehmen will. Ist denkbar dass bei teuren Artikeln wie ein Notebook dies der Sender (Shop) auch so macht, um den Kunden nicht vor den Kopf zu stossen mit zusätzlichen, nicht erwarteten Gebühren.

Des weiteren ist es auch möglich, dass alle Gebühren für die Zollüberschreitung bereits im bezahlten Preis bei der Bestellung eingeschlossen sind. Die Rechnung mal genau prüfen sollte genaueres ergeben.

Ich denke, es ist auch die Frage der Grösse eines "Shops", grössere Konzerne wissen vermutlich besser, was bei Versand in die CH alles "abgeht".

Bei Paketen von rose.de zahlt man auch nie irgendwelche Zusatzkosten, die werden (inkl. CH MWST) bereits bei der Bestellung alle miteinberechnet.

Gruss


----------



## two wheels (24. März 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich völlig konfus: Gestern kam ein 1300 Euro (netto) teures Notebook aus
> Deutschland per UPS ohne einen einzigen Rappen Zoll bezahlt zu haben.
> Geht's noch



Ich will Dir ja keine Angst machen, aber gerade bei den privaten Kurieren ist es seht gut müglich das die Rechnung für Zoll, MWST etc. in ein paar Tagen in Deinem Briefkasten liegt.

Viel Spass mit dem Gerät.


----------



## rsu (24. März 2010)

two wheels schrieb:


> Ich will Dir ja keine Angst machen, aber gerade bei den privaten Kurieren ist es seht gut müglich das die Rechnung für Zoll, MWST etc. in ein paar Tagen in Deinem Briefkasten liegt.
> 
> Viel Spass mit dem Gerät.



Ganz genau und selbiges gilt nach meiner Erfahrung auch für manche CRC Bestellungen. Nicht wundern, das dauert schon mal 2-3 Wochen, also nicht zu früh freuen. 

In der Regel weisen Shops im Kleingedruckten immer darauf hin dass evtl. noch Zollgebühren etc dazukommen und der Käufer dafür aufkommen muss.


----------



## Monsterwade (24. März 2010)

two wheels schrieb:


> Ich will Dir ja keine Angst machen, aber gerade bei den privaten Kurieren ist es seht gut müglich das die Rechnung für Zoll, MWST etc. in ein paar Tagen in Deinem Briefkasten liegt.
> 
> Viel Spass mit dem Gerät.


Danke für den Tipp. Werde mal nicht das gesamte Konto plündern.

Gerät ist leider defekt geliefert worden :-(


----------



## snoopz (25. März 2010)

Na dann viel Spaß mit der zweiten Zollabfertigung beim zurückschicken...


----------



## evil_rider (26. März 2010)

solltest den hersteller/shop drauf hinweisen das sie "GARANTIE REPARATUR" auf den zollschein schreiben beim zurückschicken an dich, sonst musst nochmals blechen...


----------



## swiss (26. März 2010)

A. ) Es gibt/gab aber ein Ausfuhrformular, das muss auf jeden Fall ausgefüllt werden.
Ohne das hilft "Garantie" oder was auch immer gar nix.

"Reparatur" schon mal gar nicht, weil importierte Dienstleistungen auch besteuert werden.



B.) Wenn das Notebook gratis war, wäre ein Zettel "abgabenfrei" drauf gewesen.
Ist das der Fall?


----------



## two wheels (27. März 2010)

Hab auch mal wieder was in D bestellt. Bin dann mal gespannt auf die Rechnung...


----------



## baumannma (30. März 2010)

rsu schrieb:


> Ganz genau und selbiges gilt nach meiner Erfahrung auch für manche CRC Bestellungen. Nicht wundern, das dauert schon mal 2-3 Wochen, also nicht zu früh freuen.
> 
> In der Regel weisen Shops im Kleingedruckten immer darauf hin dass evtl. noch Zollgebühren etc dazukommen und der Käufer dafür aufkommen muss.


 

CRC hats irgendwie nicht so im griff....
freundin hat für ihr cube kein rappen an Mwst bezahlt, ich hab für schuhe die per post angekommen sind die Mwst direkt beim abholen bezahlen müssen...
denke bei der freundin kommt auch nichts mehr da dass bike von 2,5 monaten geliefert worden ist...


----------



## biker-rotscher (31. März 2010)

Hab einen Grosseinkauf in D gemacht (Rahmen und Teile). Geliefert wurde innerhalb D. Ich musste nur abholen enet der Grenze, am Zoll CH-MWST zahlen, Ausfuhrpapier stempeln lassen und ab über die Grenze. No Problems. Einziger Nachteil, D-MWST muss bei Vorauskassa bezahlt werden und jetzt auf Rückerstattung warten.
Fazit: Keine hohen Versandkosten, keine Zollgebühren, pures Geld gespart.

Wer nicht all zu weit von der Grenze wohnt und eine nette D-Adresse hat soll es unbedingt so machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHnuschti (31. März 2010)

biker-rotscher schrieb:


> Einziger Nachteil, D-MWST muss bei Vorauskassa bezahlt werden und jetzt auf Rückerstattung warten.


Hm ja, das ist schön wenn man in Grenznähe wohnt.

Anzufügen bleibt jedoch, dass diese Rückerstattung der deutschen MWST durch den Shop gegen Vorzeigen/Zustellen des abgestempelten Ausfuhrformulars, aufgrund von dem was ich gelesen habe, für den Shop KEINE Pflicht darstellt, sondern auf freiwilliger Basis erfolgt. Es ist deshalb angezeigt, dies vorgängig abzuklären, ob der Shop auch tatsächlich gewillt ist, die D MWST zurückzuzahlen.

Gruss

EDIT: Hier übrigens nachzulesen: http://www.euroretour.ch/ Wie man sieht, ist dieses "MWST Rückerstattungsbusiness" offenbar professionell aufgezogen.


----------



## two wheels (31. März 2010)

Weiss das wer? Kann man in Deutschland auch Pakete postlagernd auf eine D-Poststelle schicken lassen?


----------



## swiss (31. März 2010)

Er meinte einen "Drop Point/Box".


----------



## rsu (1. April 2010)

two wheels schrieb:


> Weiss das wer? Kann man in Deutschland auch Pakete postlagernd auf eine D-Poststelle schicken lassen?



Macht nicht jeder Shop, vorher abklären oder das Kleingedruckte lesen


----------



## Monsterwade (1. April 2010)

So, die *Abzocke* geht weiter mit *TNT Swiss Post AG*:

Warenwert inkl. Shipment: 130 GBP
Darauf erhebt TNT Mwst: 16 CHF      ist OK
TNT Abfertigungsgebühr: 15 CHF      auch OK
jetzt kommts

Chash on delivery Gebühr: 25 CHF    

Ja wie soll man den sonst die Verzollung bezahlen? Absolute Abzocke der Post.

Macht zusammen: 56 CHF

Zudem folgender Hinweis auf der TNT Rechnung: "Differenzen zwischen den einkassierten Mwst- und Zollbeträge und den Mwst- respektive Zollausweisen werden per Rechnung nachbelastet!"

Heisst: Es kommt noch eine Zoll-Rechnung per Post. Und dann kassieren diese Abzocker
eine Chash on delivery Gebühr. Ob das überhaupt rechtens ist? Und überall steht die schweizer Post drauf.


----------



## CHnuschti (1. April 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Chash on delivery Gebühr: 25 CHF



Mein Beileid. Nichts für ungut, aber du solltest schon noch die Details dazu liefern.

Cash on delivery ist volksnah übersetzt "Nachnahme". Hast du die Waren auch so bezahlt (also Gesamtbetrag, Warenwert+Versand usw.), bar erst bei Erhalt? Insofern wäre es nachvollziehbar, auch innerhalb der Schweiz kostet eine Nachnahme schon CHF 15, international wird sie kaum billiger sein.

Kann nur nochmals betonen, vorauszuzahlen (Kreditkarte usw..), und die Shops anzuhalten, mit dem offiziellen nationalen Postversand zu versenden, und zwar "normal", d.h. Economy oder eben Priority, jedoch nicht Express (="urgent").
Damit ist im Normalfall mindestens Mal sichergestellt, dass der Kram über die "normale" Postkanäle kommt. Und nicht mit irgendwelchen Kurieren kommt, und so auch nicht die gewissermassen unbekannte "Zusatzgebühren"-Lotterie stattfindet.
Die Expressversande (gerade international) werden meines Wissens oft von von den nationalen Postunternehmen separaten Unternehmen vorgenommen, die bei der Verzollung dann als "Kuriere" betrachtet werden.

Gruss

Edit: Das erhaltene Geld kann die Post dann in irgendwelcher Werbung verschwenden. Immerhin witzig ist sie.


----------



## E-Norm (4. April 2010)

Wenn ich mir jetzt aus dem Online-bikeversand Radon ein Velo für 1500 Euro bestelle, mit wie viel muss ich dann als endgültiger Endbetrag inklusive Zoll und Versand rechnen?

Es bringt mir mehr wenn es jemand an einem etwas teureren Beispiel erklärt, ich komme nicht ganz draus bei so vielen Informationen!

Wenn mir das jemand kurz ungefähr rechnen könnte, Danke im Voraus!


----------



## snoopz (4. April 2010)

Der Listenpreis für mein Rose Uncle Jimbo war 1600 Euro. Bezahlt habe ich 1452.10 Euro plus 32 Euro Versand, sprich 1484.10 Euro. Waren also 120 Euro Einsparung.


----------



## Monsterwade (5. April 2010)

CHnuschti schrieb:


> Mein Beileid. Nichts für ungut, aber du solltest schon noch die Details dazu liefern.



Das "Cash on Delivery" bezieht sich rein auf das Einkassieren der 
Verzollungsgebühr.

Und das noch eine Rechnung auf die noch nicht einbehaltene Mwst per
Post kommt ist eine absolute Frechkeit.

Für mich ist die Post ein einziger Abzock-Laden. Werde mich mal an den
K-Tipp wenden. Mal sehen was die dazu meinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (5. April 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Das "Cash on Delivery" bezieht sich rein auf das Einkassieren der
> Verzollungsgebühr.
> 
> Und das noch eine Rechnung auf die noch nicht einbehaltene Mwst per
> ...




Sorry, aber Deine Kritik ist an der Post ist voll daneben und nicht gerechtfertigt!
Die Gebühren für Zoll und dergleichen werden nicht Durch die Post festgelegt, PUNKT.
Ich finde es auch daneben das die Gebühren dermassen hoch sind aber es ist allgemein bekannt und wem es nicht passt der braucht ja nicht im Ausland zu bestellen. Man kann natürlich nicht immer erwarten überall immer alles möglichst billig im Ausland zu erhalten und dann nichts für Zoll etc zahlen zu müssen und jammern zu wollen und gleich `Kassensturz` zu schreien. 
Ist nicht gegen Dich persönlich Monsterwade muss aber mal gesagt werden.
Wenn Du dich also an jemanden wenden willst versuchs mal mit dem Eidg. Finazdepartement dort ist nämlich die Eidg. Zollverwaltung angesiedelt.


----------



## Monsterwade (7. April 2010)

Hi two wheels,

Geiz ist geil hab ich zum Glück nicht nötig. Aber es gibt vieles in der Schweiz nicht oder
nur im Laden oder ist wesentlich teurer als im restlichen Europa. Und in diesen Fällen ist
es für mich selbstverständlich, die schweizer MwSt sowie eine ANGEMESSENE Bearbeitungs-
gebühr für die Verzollung zu entrichten.

Aber so was ist einfach nur Abzocke:





Und lies mal den Satz im rechten Rahmen. Es kommt also noch eine Rechnung für die
Nachzahlung per Post. Was soll dann der ganze Sch**ss mit einer Cash on delivery Gebühr?

Monster


----------



## NoSaint_CH (7. April 2010)

Ganz so abwegig ist das doch gar nicht. Mwst muss auf dem Warenwert bezahlt werden, Abfertigungsgebühr ist die Gebühr welche die Post (bzw. TNT) für die Abfertigung verlangt und wenn die ganze Sache mit Nachnahme geregelt ist, dann muss eben auch die Gebühr für das Einkassieren (statt auf Rechnung) berappt werden.

Der Hinweis zielt darauf, dass der effektive Warenwert verzollt/versteuert werden muss. Weicht das Zollpapier von der Deklartion des Importeurs ab (und wird dies bemerkt), dann behält sich der Zoll vor, die Differenz nachzubelasten. Sollte allerdings die Ausnahme sein, da die Zollpapiere bei der Einfuhr ja in der Regel vorliegen sollten - und die darauf vermerkten Beträge auch einer Nachprüfung standhalten sollten.

Dass die Gesamtkosten in keinem Verhältnis zum Warenwert sind, ist dann wieder eine andere Geschichte, zumal der Wert von netto rund 210 Franken bei Abholung ja gänzlich steuerfrei geblieben wäre  (Freigrenze im Personenverkehr: CHF 300)

Interessant wäre es jetzt zu wissen was denn der Listen/Ladenpreis von dem Teil in der Schweiz gewesen wäre, vielleicht hast Du ja trotz allem noch immer ein Schnäppchen gemacht.

Marc


----------



## two wheels (7. April 2010)

@ monsterwade

Ich bin mal ganz ehrlich: Ich habe, wie wohl mittlerweile allgemein bekannt ist,   knapp 10 Jahre für die Post gearbeitet (ua. auch als Paketbote) und hab bis zum Schluss nie die Logik hinter den ganzen Gebühren geschweige den deren Aufbau verstanden. Die ganze Thematik hat sich aber jährlich geändert so auch seit dem ich nicht mehr dort arbeite. 

Ich machs auch wie Du. Sachen dies in der CH nicht gibt bestell ich eben im Ausland. Gestern habe ich wieder eine Lieferung aus D erhalten (70 CHF Warenwert) und dort war ein Kleber `Abgabefrei`  drauf.

Vor 10 Jahren wars noch so das Waren bis 300.- Abgabefrei waren wenn sie denn auch `richtig` deklariert wurden zb. als Geschenk 

Noch 2 Tipps die ich auch immer meinen Kunden gab:
- Nach Möglichkeit immer mit der "staatlichen" Postorganisation versenden lassen (Versandpartner steht meistens in den AGB)
- allenfalls Teillieferungen?

Was Dein Beispiel betrifft: Du wirst nicht zwingend eine Rechnung erhalten. Nur eine allfällige Differenz wird nachbelastet.


----------



## CHnuschti (7. April 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Das "Cash on Delivery" bezieht sich rein auf das Einkassieren der
> Verzollungsgebühr.



Wenn ich hier alles richtig verstanden habe und du die Waren vorausbezahlt hast, ist diese Nachnahmegebühr von CHF 25 recht stossend.
Sozusagen die "Gebühr für das einziehen der anderen Gebühr", schon fast grotesk. 
Frage wäre noch ob die Waren denn wenigstens auch von einen TNT Mitarbeiter bei dir zuhause vor der Tür abgegeben wurden? Wenn ja hätte ich noch ein leises Verständnis, wenn die TNT auch tatsächlich eine von der Post separate Vertriebsorganisation unterhält. 

Es gab letzthin eine Motion zu dem Thema, die vom Bundesrat teilweise auch angenommen wurde. Meines wissens müsste der Bundesrat nun ein Beschluss ausarbeiten, und wenn National- und Ständerat dem zustimmt, wäre das durch. Einer der beiden Punkte würde genau dein Fall verunmöglichen, es käme dann die (alleinige) vereinfachte Verzollungsgebühr von CHF 18 zur Anwendung.
http://blog.preisueberwacher.ch/post/2010/03/01/Internet-Shopping-Hoffnung-am-Horizont!.aspx

Gruss


----------



## two wheels (25. April 2010)

Nun wende ich mich nochmals in der Sache an Euch:

Ich will mir von einer D Privatperson ein Paket schicken lassen (Kaufpreis: 200 Euro/ Neupreis 350 Euro). Zur Frage: Wie deklariert diese Person das Paket am besten damit für mich möglichs wenig Kosten, Gebühren und was weiss ich noch alles entstehen? Geschenk geht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, nur bis CHF 100. 
Danke für Eure Tipps...
two wheels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (25. Mai 2010)

*Achtung bei www.cycle-basar.de*:

Die sind so unprofessionell, dass sie stornierte Artikel (die auch auf längere Sicht nicht lieferbar
waren) auf ihrer Rechnung belassen, obwohl sie Dir schon das Geld rücküberwiesen haben. Und 
für diese stornierten Artikel, die immer noch auf der Endrechnung stehen, zahlt man dann die 
vom Zoll erhobene MwST. Mach denen jetz mal klar, dass der auf der Rechnung aufgeführte
 Artikel gar nicht eingeführt wurde. Ich kann nur nochmals warnen:

*Hände weg von www.cycle-basar.de*


----------



## Schiltrac (26. Mai 2010)

Naja. Ich hatte auch eine Formula The One an Canyon nach D zurückgeschickt weil diese defekt war (hatte natürlich noch Garantie). 

Ich habe sie anfang Mai von Canyon zurückerhalten. Die Versandkosten hat Canyon übernommen. 

Aber heute kam ein Brief der UPS: Rechnung über 30ChF für MwSt und Vorlageprovision. Als Wert zum Verzollen haben sie einfach 144ChF angegeben (Wahrscheinlich hat Canyon als Warenwert 100 Euro angegeben)

Also ich frage mich, wieso eine gebrauchte Bremse wieder verzollt wird... 
Habe mal eine E-Mail an Canyon geschickt. Mal schauen, was die dazu meinen...

mfg


----------



## sili_94 (27. Juni 2010)

hi leute also wenn ich mir jetzt ein bike aus D senden lasse (von Privatperson) soll ich dem versender sagen dass er es mit der offiziellen deutschen post als A-Post senden soll damit ich am wenigsten gebühren bezahlen muss? der warenwert beträgt ca 800-1000 euro.

greetz


----------



## NoSaint_CH (30. Juni 2010)

Es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen gebraucht und ungebraucht (höchstens vielleicht bei Klamotten, bei gebrauchten welche man angezogen hat, kann zumindest angenommen werden, dass man die nciht im Ausland gekauft hat und einführt). Besteuert wird der Wert der Ware, wenn der Lieferant Euro 100 angibt, was soll es da für einen Grund geben den Wert nicht zu besteuern? Kann ja keiner wissen (noch weniger beweisen), dass das Teil schon mal besteuert wurde.

Die Vorgehendweise wäre sie folgt: bei Reparaturarbeiten (im Ausland) muss das Verfahren "Ausfuhr von Gegenständen zur Veredelung und Wiedereinfuhr" angewandt werden, da dies bei Privatpersonen nicht immer einfach ist die richtigen Papiere zu erwischen, sollte dies über einen Händler erfolgen der sich damit auskennt.

Falls es jemand noch nicht bemerkt hat: die Schweiz ist nun mal nicht in der EU und die bilateralen Abkommen betreffend Grenzverkehr betreffen in der Regel nur Unternehmen (drum der Hinweis über einen Händler zu gehen). Wie viel das kostet und ob es das wert ist, ist nicht Sache vom Zoll bzw. der Steuerverwaltung (noch viel weniger von der Post). Mit etwas Glück bekommt man Austauschreparaturen oder sonstige Reklamationen auch Zollabgabefrei durch den Zoll, wenn das entsprechend in den Papieren (sprich Rechnung, denn meist bekommt man nichts anderes) dokumentiert ist.

Lösung ist so simpel wie einfach: man gibt ein Paket im Ausland auf und holt es auch im Ausland wieder ab (gibt diverse Paketstationen), dann bezahlt man 1. viel weniger Versandkosten und bekommt die Sache 2. in der Regel zollfrei (weil Wertunter 300.--) durch den Zoll. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, dann entfällt immerhin die Zollabfertigungsgebühr, mit der Kohle liegt eine Fahrt ins grenznahe EU-Ausland in der Regel immer drin und lässt sich beim aktuell günstigen Kurs auch gleich noch mit sonstigen Einkäufen verbinden.

Was Kostensparen betrifft gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
Man mient den braven Bürger und bezahlt die Mehrwertsteuer und die Zollkosten (mir hat der Zöllner beim Import meines Motorrades gesagt ich soll gefälligst in der Schweiz einkaufen, das zum Thema Tipps vom Zoll  ) 
Oder man holt das Teil in D ab (Post, Kollege, beim Verkäufer) und kommt damit einfach so in die Schweiz, was denn Hinterziehung wäre - wenn es bemerkt würde. Ohne Nachweis der Kaufkosten kann der Zoll übrigens den Wert schätzen, da die CH-Preise dafür hergezogen werden und die Nach- und Strafsteuer das 3 bis 5 fache des hinterzogenen Betrages ausmachen (+extreme Bussen im Wiederholungsfall, geht bis zu Knast wenn's als gewerbsmässig angesehen wird), muss man sich schon überlegen ob man nicht doch den heimischen Markt unterstützen will, zumal es Händler gibt welche inzwischen nicht mehr weit vom EU-Niveau weg sind (nützt bei Occasionen natürlich auch nichts, hat eben nicht jeder heimische Verkäufer das Teil was man sich grad wünscht).

Marc
P.S. mich nerven die Gebühren natürlich auch, wenn man sich allerdings das EU-Niveau vorstellt, dafür aber 19-25 % Mehrwertsteuer und Grenzsteuersätze von bis zu 50 %, dann liegt da noch einiges an Potenzial für irgendwelche irren Gebühren drin  zumal sich diese ja wie oben beschrieben relativ einfach vermeiden bzw. vermindern lassen.


----------



## Sportec (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Weiss jemand was genaueres?
Ich stehe vor dem selben Problem. Habe etwas im Bikemarkt gekauft, neu oder neuwertig für 330 Euro anstatt 450 Euro.

Gruss Sportec



two wheels schrieb:


> Nun wende ich mich nochmals in der Sache an Euch:
> 
> Ich will mir von einer D Privatperson ein Paket schicken lassen (Kaufpreis: 200 Euro/ Neupreis 350 Euro). Zur Frage: Wie deklariert diese Person das Paket am besten damit für mich möglichs wenig Kosten, Gebühren und was weiss ich noch alles entstehen? Geschenk geht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, nur bis CHF 100.
> Danke für Eure Tipps...
> two wheels


----------



## NoSaint_CH (6. Dezember 2010)

Günstigste Version ist, die Sache an einen Kollegen (oder falls Möglich an eine Packetstation) in Grenznähe senden zu lassen und dort das Paket abzuholen. Versandkosten dürften da unter 10 Euro liegen.

Dazu kommt die Mehrwertsteuer am Zoll (7.6 % bis 31.12.2010, dann 8 %) - wenn man das Teil angibt. Wenn es gebraucht ist, könnte man eventuell ohne Probleme durchkommen, wenn man eine Rechnung mit ausgewiesener Mehrwertsteuer hat, dann wird nur das Netto (also ohne D-Mwst) als Grundlage genommen und wenn man nichts hat, dann kann der normale Marktpreis (Listenpreis) als Grundlage genommen werden.

Beim Versand in die Schweiz hat man gleich ein paar Problemchen mehr, denn erstens wird das Paket immer über den Auslandpaketdienst abgewickelt (somit immer 10-25 Franken reine Abfertigungsgebühr zusätzlich), die Versandpreise in die Schweiz liegen zwischen dem doppelten bis dreifachen Preis wie in Deutschland selber und eine allfällige "Freigrenze" gibt es auch nicht (ausgenommen Kleinstartikel bis 5 Franken Mehrwertsteuer). Je nachdem was es ist, kann eventuell auch noch Zollgebühr draufkommen (habe für ein Kinderfahrrad grad 12.-- bezahlt).

Gerade in der Weihnachtszeit wird sicher mehr kontrolliert als sonst auch schon, das Risiko erwischt zu werden liegt also relativ hoch.

Klar nervt es, wenn man für schöne Schnäppchen Zoll, Gebühren und Versandkosten zahlen muss - kann man ja umgehen indem man in den hiesigen Fachgeschäften kauft 

Das grosse Problem liegt generell darin, dass die Ware mehrfach besteuert wird und Privatpersonen nun mal keine Möglichkeit haben einen steuerfreien Versand zu machen. Kauft eine Deutsche Privatperson also von einem Franzosen etwas und verkauft das dann in die Schweiz weiter, sind schon 2x EU-Mwst drauf (19.6 % in F, 19 % in D und 7.6 % in CH), dazu kommen jeweils Versandgebühren wenn die Ware verwandt wird. Gerde von Privat lohnt es sich somit auch weitere Wege zu fahren und die Ware gleich "einzubauen", dann müsste grundsätzlich die lokale Mwst anfallen und der Zoll sollte in den seltensten Fällen wirklich was dagegen sagen.

Marc


----------



## Teguerite (27. Dezember 2010)

NoSaint_CH schrieb:


> Günstigste Version ist, die Sache an einen Kollegen (oder falls Möglich an eine Packetstation) in Grenznähe senden zu lassen und dort das Paket abzuholen. Versandkosten dürften da unter 10 Euro liegen.



Das geht meines Wissens nur dann wenn man in Deutschland einen Wohnsitz vorweisen kann. Aber auch wenn man sich ein Paket in eine Packstation liefert lässt, hat man (von der Post) keine Zusicherung dass auch wirklich in eine Packstation geliefert wird. Wenn das Ding nämlich voll ist, wird in die nächste Postfiliale geliefert. 

Die Paketstation ist 24h "offen", die Filiale leider nicht. Für diejenigen, die zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung gehören und die Postfiliale nicht gerade in ein paar Minuten zu erreichen ist, kann es so eng werden. Nach ein paar Tagen wandert das Paket dann wieder zurück zum Versender.


----------



## tops4u (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor kurzem gerade ein Canyon Bike eingeführt. Es war ein Demo Bike und daher stark reduziert (800.-  weniger). Das musste ich am Zoll erklären aber wurde dann akzeptiert. 

Es ist daher von Vorteil, wenn man eine Adresse im Grenznahen Ausland hat und das selbst macht. So wie ich die Post einschätze wird sonst über den vollen Preis MwST erhoben...


----------



## two wheels (28. Dezember 2010)

Was habt ihr nur immer mit der Post?? 
Die Post erhebt keine MWST, dass tut die Eidgenössische Zollverwaltung (EVZ). Und die erhebt die MWST nach dem Betrag der auf der beiliegenden Rechnung steht. Liegt keine Rechnung bei so versucht die EZV allenfalls den Kaufpreis zu ermitteln oder schätzt den Kaufpreis des Produkts ein.
Eine halbwegs seriöse Firma packt aber sicher immer eine Rechnung aufs/ ins Paket.

Ausserdem können wir CH ja 19% D MWST abziehen... Ich hab auch keine Lust die Hohen Gebühren und so zu bezahlen aber man kann sich ja vorher auf der EZV Homepage informieren und weiss was auf einem zukommt.

So viel ich gehört habe will der BR ohnehin die Ungleichbehandlung (Postvorweisungstaxe) der Swisspost mit deren Mitbewerbern abschaffen, wenn das nicht schon geschehen ist. Ich werds in wenigen Tagen sehen.

By the way, wenn ich schon am schreiben bin. Ab 1.1.2011 wird die Schweizer MWST temporär (für 7 Jahre) um 0.4% erhöht = Einkauf in D wird noch teurer


----------



## tops4u (28. Dezember 2010)

two wheels schrieb:


> Was habt ihr nur immer mit der Post??
> ...
> So viel ich gehört habe will der BR ohnehin die Ungleichbehandlung (Postvorweisungstaxe) der Swisspost mit deren Mitbewerbern abschaffen, wenn das nicht schon geschehen ist. Ich werds in wenigen Tagen sehen.



Das würde ja dann mal Zeit!

Viel spannender ist es wenn per GLS by Swisspost versendet wird, dann wird es erst recht happig mit der Vorweisungsgebühr. 

Und der Rest der Post (im speziellen Postfinance)  ist nochmal was anderes, aber das ist OT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenbeisser (12. Februar 2011)

Naja zur nut macht man das so wie ich das mal gemacht habe als ich mir ein stevens aus D-Land geordert habe...

Hier im Forum jemanden nah bei der CH Grenze anfragen ob man auf sienen nahmen bestellen kann danach Bikezeug packen rüber neues Bike einweihen und dreckig über die Grenze nehmen.

Mit kleinteilen geht das auch so aber mal ehrlich ob man dann was für 200 Fr. 
drüben bestellt oder das hier für 220Fr. einkauft macht die Katze auch nicht mehr Fett.


----------



## Teguerite (12. Februar 2011)

Es gibt auch Möglichkeiten wie diese hier, wenn man einigermassen nahe an der Grenze wohnt, als Beispiel für die Region Basel:
http://www.serviceadresse.com/


----------



## kukuk3000 (12. März 2011)

hier auch mal wieder was neues zu diesem thema aus dem tagi
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/wirtsch...us-dem-Ausland-wird-guenstiger/story/18184614

eigentlich positiv
aber wo licht ist ist auch schatten ... Ein Wermutstropfen bleibt jedoch: Bei den Postpaketen aus Deutschland mit einem Wert von über 62.50 Franken erhöhen sich die Tarife um 8 Prozent. ....


----------



## buechi (26. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
für alle die gerne etwas in Deutschland kaufen möchten und die Verzollung ist zu teuer oder der Lieferant liefert nur innerhalb der EU, hätte  ich vielleicht eine Lösung:
www.lieferadresse-deutschland.de





Das ist eine Lieferadresse in Konstanz, die alle Art von Sendungen  entgegennehmen, unter anderem auch Fahrräder. Preis 20 Euro.
Bei denen kann man dann das Rad abholen und selbst über den Zoll  bringen.
Konstanz liegt nur ca. 45 Minuten von Zürich entfernt.

Gruss Buechi


----------



## CHnuschti (10. September 2011)

Kann hier noch ein Update geben, und zwar Punkto www.bike24.de . 

28 Zoll Laufradsatz eben dort gekauft, wurde geliefert durch DHL. Hatte schon das Schlimmste befürchtet von diesem von mir verhassten Abzockerverein, aber siehe da: nur die CH MWST war zu bezahlen, sonst nichts. Keine Verzollungsgebühr, nix.
Wurde mit DHL "Premium" geschickt, soweit ich das nachvollziehen kann. Damit ist dies bei mir die 2te Sendung von www.bike24.de, die hier ankam und lediglich die CH MWST bezahlt werden musste. Ich schätze das gilt für jede Bestellung bei bike24.

Ist ja schonmal ein Lichtblick. rose.de ist zwar mein Favorit, was die Versandkosten und die +/- kostenfreie Verzollung (abgesehen von der CH MWST) betrifft, aber bike24 hat doch eine bedeutend bessere Auswahl an Markenartikel.

Tja, mein Mavic Speedcity Laufradsatz hat mich inkl. Versand, Kreditkartengebühren und CH MWST total CHF 266 gekostet. Günstigster online Preis in der Schweiz: CHF 550 !   Und das Teil bei bike24 war nicht mal ein Sonderangebot oder ähnlich, sondern ein normales Angebot.
Kein Wunder, kauft kein Mensch mehr hierzuland ein...

Gruss


----------



## Teguerite (11. September 2011)

CHnuschti schrieb:


> Kann hier noch ein Update geben, und zwar Punkto www.bike24.de .
> 
> 28 Zoll Laufradsatz eben dort gekauft, wurde geliefert durch DHL. Hatte schon das Schlimmste befürchtet von diesem von mir verhassten Abzockerverein, aber siehe da: nur die CH MWST war zu bezahlen, sonst nichts. Keine Verzollungsgebühr, nix.
> Wurde mit DHL "Premium" geschickt, soweit ich das nachvollziehen kann. Damit ist dies bei mir die 2te Sendung von www.bike24.de, die hier ankam und lediglich die CH MWST bezahlt werden musste. Ich schätze das gilt für jede Bestellung bei bike24.




Ich kenne das von DHL so, dass sie nach der Anlieferung noch eine Rechnung per Post zusenden, das ist aber sicher vom Warenwert etc. abhängig.

Apropos Bike24:
Eigentlich bin ich mit der Artikelauswahl / Preise auch mit Bike24 zufrieden, aber leider kann ich meine Lieferadresse in Deutschland:
http://www.serviceadresse.com/
(neben der Postadresse in der Schweiz) nicht in deren Formular eintragen,  jedes mal kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Ich habe deswegen schon ein paar mal mit dem Service von Bike24 telefoniert, es wurde versprochen dass sie das selbst ins System eintragen würden, aber es passiert seit Wochen ... nichts. Nun muss ich mich eben nach einem neuen Versender umsehen.


----------



## CHnuschti (11. September 2011)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Ich kenne das von DHL so, dass sie nach der Anlieferung noch eine Rechnung per Post zusenden, das ist aber sicher vom Warenwert etc. abhängig.


Das ist mir nur allzu bekannt von diesen Halsabschneidern (** hatte vor einer Weile eine Sendung mit Warenwert CHF 65, darauf waren ca. 5 CHF MWST und 50 CHF !  Verzollungsgebühren), ist in diesem Fall aber nicht so. Ich musste die CH MWST (alleine) an Ort und Stelle bar abliefern bei Erhalt.

Nun ja, die Sendung war eben eine "deutsche Post Premium" Sendung, die die in meinem Post #15 dargestellten Bedingungen erfüllt.

Abgesehen davon hat gem. Preisüberwacher Meldung seit 1. Mai 2011 auch das Handling dieser überteuerten "nur" DHL-Express Sendungen geändert (mein obiges Beispiel ** war genau dieser Fall), es sollten nun bis Warenwert CHF 1000 +/- die gleichen Bedingungen wie für normale Pakete gelten:
http://www.preisueberwacher.admin.c...gpJCDdXt8f2ym162epYbg2c_JjKbNoKSn6A--&lang=de

Gruss


----------



## Teguerite (17. September 2011)

CHnuschti schrieb:


> Das ist mir nur allzu bekannt von diesen Halsabschneidern (** hatte vor einer Weile eine Sendung mit Warenwert CHF 65, darauf waren ca. 5 CHF MWST und 50 CHF !  Verzollungsgebühren), ist in diesem Fall aber nicht so. Ich musste die CH MWST (alleine) an Ort und Stelle bar abliefern bei Erhalt.
> 
> Nun ja, die Sendung war eben eine "deutsche Post Premium" Sendung, die die in meinem Post #15 dargestellten Bedingungen erfüllt.
> 
> ...





Danke für den Link, die Änderung habe ich schlichtweg nicht mitbekommen. Die Gebühren von CHF 22,50 (bei Pakten bis CHF 1000) sind aber meiner Meinung nach wie vor happig. Zumindest bei mir sind das öfter mal Sendungen bis höchstens 200, da wäre eine Abstufung dazwischen noch schön gewesen ...


----------



## SOX (18. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen

wenn ich im Ausland bestelle, dann kommen immer noch ca. 10% (MwSt. und Zoll) vom Warenwert drauf. Das Geld muss ich am Postschalter bezahlen, das wars. 

Die Regelung gilt für USA, England und Deutschland. 

Grüsse

SOX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHnuschti (12. April 2012)

Es gibt news von der Schweizer Verzollungs Abzockerfront. Seit 27. Februar 2012

Wesentliche Punkte sind:
- Verzollungsgebühr CHF 12 für Sendungen aus den Nachbarländern D/I/A/F, CHF 16.50 für alle andere Länder
- Neu wird (neben der zu entrichtenden MWST) einfach mal ein 3% Zuschlag auf den Warenwert erhoben. Na toll!
- Die Tarife sind nun einheitlich, egal ob Post/EMS/GLS. Somit gäbe es theoretisch keine überbordende Abzockerei mehr wie bislang mit z.B. GLS. Allerdings ist (mir) nicht klar, wie das mit Kurierdienste handgehabt wird (wie UPS, Fedex usw.). Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen?
- Max. Verzollungspreis ist 70 CHF
- Abgabefreiheit ändert nicht, weiterhin bis ca. 62 CHF (Warenwert+Versandkosten)

Nun gut, insgesamt scheint es zumindest für kleinere Beträge nicht teurer zu werden, immerhin (vorher war die Verzollungsgebühr CHF 18 für bis 500 CHF Warenwert, darüber CHF 30).
Allerdings haben diese 3% einen schalen Nachgeschmack. Ab Warenwert ca. 200 CHF bei den 4 Nachbarländer (3%=>6 CHF) und bei jeder Sendung aus den übrigen Länder ist es nämlich bereits teuerer als bisher (CHF 18)

Aber ACHTUNG: es gibt weiterhin die Möglichkeit etlicher Zusatzgebühren, die in wunderschönem juristisch-bürokratischem Gummideutsch umschrieben werden, und deren Anwendung selbstverständlich vermutlich "eigene Ermessenssache" ist; Besichtigung, Lagerung usw..

Z.B. die "Besichtigung":


> Besichtigung, Wertabklärung und Lagerung
> Eine Besichtigung findet statt, wenn die Sendung wegen fehlender, unglaubwürdig oder unvollständig ausgefüllter Zolldokumente nicht verzollt werden kann und daher geöffnet werden muss.


Besonders die Betonung auf "unglaubwürdig" stösst mir auf, das kann natürlich als Freipass für alles missbraucht werden.


Das kritischte scheint mir die sog. "Zollrevision" zu sein, bei der nicht hervorgeht, was das überhaupt ist, und die auch auf abgabefreie Sendungen (!) erhoben werden kann:


> Zollrevision
> Die Gebühr für die Zollrevision wird erhoben, wenn die Eidgenössische Zollverwaltung für die betreffende Sendung eine Revision anordnet. Die Gebühr für Zollrevisionen kann auch auf abgabefreien Sendungen erhoben werden.



???

Naja, hab jedenfalls was im Beobachterforum gelesen, eigentl. korrekt deklarierte und abgabefreie Kosmetika aus China, für die diese "Zollrevision"-Gebühr erhoben wurde. OK, ich meine Medikamente und ähnliches aus China, nicht verwunderlich wenn das genauer angeschaut wird. Trotzdem, es wird sich weisen müssen, wie das gehandhabt wird. 


Ob das alles nun "immer" gilt, oder ob auf die Verzollungsgebühren bei "priority" Post weiterhin bei teils Länder nicht erhoben wird, wie in meinem Beitrag #15  dargelegt, weiss ich nicht. Wäre ja schön wenn hier ein paar Erfahrungen zusammenkommen.


Schreiben der Post: 
http://www.post.ch/post-startseite/...-brief-gk/post-importverzollung-27-2-2012.pdf


Gruss


----------



## CHnuschti (12. April 2012)

Tja, kann gleich ein Beispiel anhängen. 

Heute bekommen, von Deutschland (CNC Bike Shop Hamburg), mit DHL "Eco" zugestellt, von DHL persönlich vor der Haustür abgeliefert.

Warenwert 261 Euro, Versand 28.5 Euro. Zu bezahlen war (neben der CH MWST) 19.50 CHF an Verzollung Gebühren alleine. Entspricht genau dem "neuen" DHL-Preisschema seit Mai 2011 wie in meinem Beitrag #59 dargelegt (Link). Nebenbei erwähnt musste ich das nicht mal bar zahlen, sondern es war einfach die DHL Rechnung mit Einzahlungsschein beigefügt.

War mit DHL somit sogar etwas günstiger, als wenn es nach dem neuen Schema der Postverzollung gegangen wäre. Hört hört! Somit wäre auch die Frage geklärt, ob Kuriere auch dieses Schema der Postverzollung anwenden, nämlich NEIN, sondern weiterhin ihre eigene Tarife haben.

Gruss


----------



## drehmoment (14. April 2012)

ricardo.ch oder velomarkt.ch schaue ich immer zuerst wenn ich was suche. Oft billiger als crc, bmo etc. und erst noch schnellerer Versand, keine Verzögerung und Kosten vom Zoll oder im Idealfall vorbeigehen und abholen.

Gruss


----------

